# How are the CBT people doing?



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Just checking in with the CBT people to see how its going?------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Once again, thank you for asking Eric







I actually haven't seen my therapist for probably a couple of months now but I'm always doing my homework.I still have my ups and downs but I'm beginning to feel a little bit more independant these days. There's still a few things I must tackle before I can say I'm 100% better. Certain situations that would've caused me great anxiety are much easier and sometimes I'm actually caught off gaurd by NOT feeling anxious in certain situations. I'm socializing much more now and don't feel as uncomfortable around new people like I used to. So it's almost as if the positive self talk isn't a conscious effort anymore (which I guess in technical terms is called "desensitization").I really think working again has helped me gain a lot more self confidence since this whole panic situation came about almost a year ago. Even though I don't deal face to face with customers I spend a lot of time on the phone with people from all over the place. Not to mention, my job title has changed and it's very challenging, which I like! I work almost full time now, Monday through Friday and look forward to going to work. That in itself has taken my mind off the obsessive thoughts I have when I get worrying about being anxious, panicky, etc.I also find lately that I don't worry as much as I used to. I'll ask myself stuff like, "Do I have control over this?" "Is there anything I can do about this right now?" More often than not the answer is no at which point I try my best to let it go. I think overall this has decreased my stress/anxiety and given me a clearer head.Anyways, the good days are beginning to outnumber the bad days which is a good sign!







I think back to the days where I was at my absolute lowest thinking I'd be a nervous wreck for the rest of life and having no idea how I'd function or move on but things have completely turned around since then! And the support from the BB here has been a life saver







------------------"I'm not a failure if I don't make it - I'm a success because I tried"-unknown


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

shyra22f, thats fanstastic and it will continue to get beeter for you so hang in there. I had an excellent website for you, but somehow I lost it. However, I will keep looking and remember were here if you need anything.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Thank you Eric







Whatever that website is I'm looking forward to reading it.Linda- If you're out there let us know how you're doing!------------------"I'm not a failure if I don't make it - I'm a success because I tried"-unknown


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Shyra great to see you doing so well







How's your bf and your friend?I'm afraid I've been a bit slack. My therapist has been on holidays for a few weeks and I haven't really completed any of the tasks he set me. While he was away my sleeping problems did not improve, I was tired all the time and had no energy so I went to see my dr. about SSRIs. He precsribed paxil although he wasn't keen, he made it seem like I wasn't coping because my therapist was away and he said some people get too dependant on their therapists. He asked did i discuss with him the implications of him going on holidays. He made me so mad! The issue is I can't sleep and I have suffered from anxiety for quite a while now. Not the fact my therapist has gone on holidays.I started paxil about two weeks ago. The first week and a half was hard. I was sleepy all the time it felt like I was in a dream. It did help with my sleeping thu. The dark circles and bags under my eyes are slowly fading! I have suffered two bad headaches since commencing paxil, not sure if they are related as I normally don't suffer from headaches. On the plus side my anxiety is down, I know get approx. 6 hours a sleep anight (compared to 1-4)and my d has improved. I have to go back to the drs. in two weeks to discuss the past month and get a new presciption if required. Not sure if I want to continue taking paxil. I finally joined a gym which also teaches tai chi and yoga. I'm hoping I can use this as an outlet for stress and anxiety.On my last appointment with my therapist we discussed something that I have been avoiding. He arrived back from his holiday last week and I'm not sure if I am ready to make another appointment. I don't know if I'm ready to face this yet, or maybe I just want to keep punishing myself - does that make sense? Once again I feel like I have taken a huge step backwards.Sorry if I am rambling!


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Dear Linda,Hang in there! I know how you feel, believe me. Even though I can post positive stuff here I have bad days. Yesterday was one for sure. The last week I seem to be a bit anxious and I'm starting to moniter my monthly cycle to see if there is a connection and I believe there is. I'm also considering changing my birth control prescription for this reason.Just when it feels like you've taken 2 steps forward you take one back right? I'm in the same boat. I don't know if there's anything I can say to help you except to know that you're not alone. Sometimes it helps me to focus on my acheivements. I can come down pretty hard on myself for not making it through a situation anxiety free, or as relaxed as I'd like to but then I stop and think; Six months ago would I have even attempted to do this? In the past when I did this, how anxious did it make me feel? That can help me feel better in knowing that I have made _some_ progress and know that I am much further ahead now than I was when this all came about







My boyfriend is doing well, thanks for asking







He seems to be over what happened. I still continue to hope though that he has no problems in the future because of this event (scared of being alone, etc.) I don't think he will, he's a very strong person and for the most part doesn't let anything get to him. He said he doesn't want to talk about it anymore "because what's done is done". We're planning a trip right now for our 2 year anniversary. 2 nights in the mountains at the end of November. Should be a very nice (and romantic) time away







My friend is doing _much_ better. He gets the staples out next Tuesday. He's even got plans to go hiking this Sunday!Anyways, please be sure to keep in touch. You can email me too if you like







Take care!------------------"I'm not a failure if I don't make it - I'm a success because I tried"-unknown


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Hi Shyra







Great to see your bf and friend are doing so well. How exciting, planning a romantic few nights away together!I had a bad week last week, but things are now looking positive. Some weeks I just feel like I'm in this huge black hole and can't see any way out of it and just focus on all the negative stuff. The next time I go thru this I am going to think positive and remember what I have achieved so far. Well I have been doing a great deal of thinking the past week and have thought about my goals for the future. I want to deal with my anxiety and a few other issues, I want to be able to sleep without any medications and don't want to become dependant on Paxil. I asked myself can I achieve these goals by myself, the answer is no, so I am going to book another appointment with my therapist. I also do not want to undo what I have achieved so far.I also had a little chat with my boss last week and explained I had stomach problems and somedays I will be in a little late and in some meetings I may have to leave for ten minutes or so. She was supportive and said that was fine, so that's a huge relief and something I don't have to worry about anymore. Wish I had done it sooner!Shyra once again thank you for your support.







Linda


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Hello Linda







You described pretty accurately how I feel sometimes. Not a good feeling at all. Recently I've started writing in a journal again.. more frequently anyways. I find it helps quite a bit to write our my feelings and it's much easier for me to analyze my feelings when I can see them on paper, particularly when it comes to fear. Once I see an irrational thought I can identify it as just that; *irrational*.Good for you for talking to your boss







I'll bet that made you feel _much_ better!! In the 2 jobs I've had since I developed IBS I've spoke to my bosses about my condition. At least I know when I call in sick or I'm late, I don't have to make up some elaborate excuse, I just say "it's my stomach" end of story.Wishing you continued success. I'm happy to hear you're going back to your therapist and that you're being honest with yourself about what you can/cannot do on your own... that's very good. And thank *you* for _your_ support.. it really means a lot







------------------"I'm not a failure if I don't make it - I'm a success because I tried"-unknown


----------

